# sargus/ugly stick lite combo



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

I'm thinking adding another rod/reel to my rack and was thinking about the Penn Sargus SG4000 and a 7' Ugly stick lite, med action. I wade fish along orange beach and like to scale the jetty at Perdido Key fishing off the rocks. I manage to get down at least once a year, maybe two. Looking for any thoughts, comments or other suggestions. Appreciate the help and advice.

Chris


----------



## Lou Albiero (Oct 15, 2010)

Chris, I have the same rod and reel combo and I like it a lot. I've had it about a year now and it's a great combo. I've caught redfish, red grouper, red snapper, lane snapper, sheepshead, trout, and even a 29" amber jack with this combo. Pretty smooth casting and retrieve, good drag. I recommend it.


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Thanks, Do you spool the reel with braid or mono? I've only spooled with mono, was thinking of trying somethind different. I'm guessing that the reel would have a backing of mono with the braid on top. Just not sure of how big the mono should be. I was thinking of 20lb Power Pro.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I have a Sargus as well and love it the drag is smooth and the main reason I bought it the infinit antireverse Im thinking of adding another to my arsenal tomorrow on my way thru Spanish fort


----------



## Lou Albiero (Oct 15, 2010)

It is a great reel. I have two 4000s and a 7000. Love them. Seejay, to answer your question, I do have them spooled with braid. One with 20lb and the other with 30lb. My 7000 has 50lb. All Power Pro. All have backing on them. Had it put on when I had the reels spooled. Bass Pro did it for free.


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the help and suggestions. I picked one up last night for what I thought was a good deal, less than $50.00 brand new spooled with 10 lb floro. I can use the floro on fresh water reel, so its not waste. Now just have to get the rod. Still leaning to the 7' ugly stick lite.


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

Recently, for my birthday, my wife got me a Sargus SG7000 and 10' Kunnan Performance Rod. I love the Sargus series reels. The turning is incredibly smooth and one great feature, there is no back play with the handle. When you set the hook, it's an instant set, no play room. I think your choice with Sargus is a wise decision, no matter the pole. But Shakespeare helps


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a little bit of negative feedback. When the sargus reel first came out and I saw how smooth they are I went nuts buying them. I have 7 inshore rods and 1 big spinning rod all with Penn sargus. They handle everything inshore just fine as long as the fish isn't a drag monster. Do not catch a bonefish with that reel and have some extra bearings lying around.


----------

